# At the start of your pregnancy



## smile4loubie (Jul 1, 2010)

At the start of your pregnancy did you suffer from lots of hypo's. I know the weather changes your insulin resistance but my period is also late. If it had come on when supposed to i would be finishing tomoz. I can't do a test at mo as I'm on holiday but get back Sunday so will do a test then if i haven't come on by then. Sorry for the waffle and bad message. I'm doing it on my phone while having a hypo. Good combination lol x


----------



## rachelha (Jul 1, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> At the start of your pregnancy did you suffer from lots of hypo's. I know the weather changes your insulin resistance but my period is also late. If it had come on when supposed to i would be finishing tomoz. I can't do a test at mo as I'm on holiday but get back Sunday so will do a test then if i haven't come on by then. Sorry for the waffle and bad message. I'm doing it on my phone while having a hypo. Good combination lol x



oooh exciting!!

My bloodsugars were all over the place in the first few weeks, but it was also Christmas and New Year which might have had something to do with it.  Your insulin needs do decrease in the first trimester so it could be a sign.  Are you feeling tireder than normal or have sore boobs?


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 1, 2010)

Tired yes. I could sleep for Britain. Sore boobs not so much at mo but last week  yes. Was going to buy a test but went to bank and had nothing in there Haha. Got a test at home I'll do Monday morning if I've not come on by then. Keep telling myself I'm just late as i don't want to get my hopes up. Tummy feels a bit jittery too but i keep thinking my body is playing tricks because i want it so much x x


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 2, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Tired yes. I could sleep for Britain. Sore boobs not so much at mo but last week  yes. Was going to buy a test but went to bank and had nothing in there Haha. Got a test at home I'll do Monday morning if I've not come on by then. Keep telling myself I'm just late as i don't want to get my hopes up. Tummy feels a bit jittery too but i keep thinking my body is playing tricks because i want it so much x x



I just knew i was.I sounds like you are but you never know. I knew i was didnt matter what the tests said.If your too early some dont pick it up, get clearblue shows you how many weeks too, always handy.

I have been having loads of night hypos, 4 this week its doing my head in. Im fine in the day, but no matter what my bs is before going bed or what i eat i keep having hypos, this morning it was that low all my reader said was LO which means its too low to read it, like under 1.5. x


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 2, 2010)

As Rachel said...my blood sugar levels were all over the shop in the first trimester too. Initially (must have been the conception) they sky rocketed  and then they dropped and I was forever hypoing. I couldn't get my levels up at all from about 5/6 weeks and really struggled. 

As Phoebe says the only way you are going to know is by doing a test but as she rightly states you have to wait until after your period is due as it checks the levels of HCG (?) which increase after this time.

Good luck 

Bernie xx


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 2, 2010)

As Rachel said...my blood sugar levels were all over the shop in the first trimester too. Initially (must have been the conception) they sky rocketed  and then they dropped and I was forever hypoing. I couldn't get my levels up at all from about 5/6 weeks and really struggled. 

As Phoebe says the only way you are going to know is by doing a test but as she rightly states you have to wait until after your period is due as it checks the levels of HCG (?) which increase after this time.

Good luck 

Bernie xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks girls. If i had come on I'd be coming off about now. Will wait a bit longer to do a test. I do feel different just not sure if its my body playing tricks on me lol x


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 2, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Thanks girls. If i had come on I'd be coming off about now. Will wait a bit longer to do a test. I do feel different just not sure if its my body playing tricks on me lol x



OoooooOOOoooOOooo how exciting for you.... Defo do a test as it would show up now. You can then know one way or the other and as a diabetic the sooner you know the better.

I'm excited for you 

Bernie xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2010)

ditto @ excited  good luck x


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm not joining you guys this month. Maybe next month.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 3, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I'm not joining you guys this month. Maybe next month.



How many did you do, beause we had a negative and 3 positives, when they did the wee sample at a&e that was a no but it wasnt until the blood results came back and shown the levels where really low, so i was only 4 weeks.

If not hope you join us soon, its hard work but exciting


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 3, 2010)

Didn't need to do a test x


----------

